# Addicted to Wonder Trade



## spamurai (Oct 20, 2013)

I've pretty much only just started the game (Only got one badge) but I seem to be spending about 75% of my game play time in Pokemon X just Wonder Trading xD 
I think it's awesome when you get a pokemon from Japan and it keeps it's Japanese name 

The concept is so cool. It should come with a gamble warning xD

I just received a Lv 1 togepi though lol so cute!

Anyone else addicted or? :L


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Get tons of weedles from the forest. Wonder trade them. Me and my best bud were doing it all the time yesterday. SO addictive and funny! I once got a froakie. I wish I chose chespin now. then I'd have two starters. And a second charizard. ;D it's so cool, but why give away good pokemon? I hope I get Yvetal one day since I have X xD


----------



## spamurai (Oct 20, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> Get tons of weedles from the forest. Wonder trade them. Me and my best bud were doing it all the time yesterday. SO addictive and funny! I once got a froakie. I wish I chose chespin now. then I'd have two starters. And a second charizard. ;D it's so cool, but why give away good pokemon? I hope I get Yvetal one day since I have X xD



Weedles XD That's cruel, but funny XD

I just traded an Oddish and got a Japanese Eevee ^_^ So awesome.

I wish I could get a starter :O

In my army so far, I have Chespin, Squirtle, and Torchic 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG, I just got a Lv 57 Floatzel.... Whattttt xD Crazy!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 20, 2013)

I got a Fennekin and Bulbasaur, but I don't need either because I had Delphox and Venusaur.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm addicted as well XD. I usually try not to put in low-leveled undesirable pokemon, but some times I can't help it. I usually throw in a ton of Quagsire named GiggityGoo. But yes, I have gotten a lot of interesting ones, might start throwing Froakies in since I have a whole box of 'em I need to give away.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have been throwing in Larvestas and Togepi from Friend Safaris. They are super common in there.

I usually get junk...


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 21, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> Get tons of weedles from the forest. Wonder trade them. Me and my best bud were doing it all the time yesterday. SO addictive and funny! I once got a froakie. I wish I chose chespin now. then I'd have two starters. And a second charizard. ;D it's so cool, but why give away good pokemon? I hope I get Yvetal one day since I have X xD



People give good pokemon like starters away because they are breeding either for a specific ability or for a shiny.


----------



## Micah (Oct 21, 2013)

I got an Amaura last night, which means I can get Tyrunt, too.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2013)

Can't say I've had much luck with it. Its rare I actually get to trade, I keep getting the "We could not find anyone to trade, please try again later." message.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

Can you throw Pokemon you get from Wonder Trade back in? Although I'd feel sorry for those Pokemon that would get passed around like potatoes.


----------



## Micah (Oct 21, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Can you throw Pokemon you get from Wonder Trade back in? Although I'd feel sorry for those Pokemon that would get passed around like potatoes.


Yeah. I do that a lot. 

I just scored a Zoroark, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

Micah said:


> Yeah. I do that a lot.
> 
> I just scored a Zoroark, so that's pretty cool.


Thanks! Haha, I just wouldn't want to accumulate a bunch of Pokemon that I'd have to release lol


----------



## Hikari (Oct 21, 2013)

I just got a Japanese Ditto and Charmander from Wonder Trade! 

I also got Fennekin and a French Trapinch!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2013)

Just got a bold eevee with wish! I know exactly what to do with that...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Can you throw Pokemon you get from Wonder Trade back in? Although I'd feel sorry for those Pokemon that would get passed around like potatoes.



Lol, reminds me of the game hot potato.

I have yet to use the wonder trade because of all the horrible stuff people said they've received in return, but I might use it just to see if I have any luck with it.


----------



## Micah (Oct 21, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lol, reminds me of the game hot potato.
> 
> I have yet to use the wonder trade because of all the horrible stuff people said they've received in return, but I might use it just to see if I have any luck with it.


The occasional starter or legendary Pokemon makes it worth it.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 21, 2013)

I was considering getting some Y exclusives and throwing them in. As X seems to be the more popular game, it's more likely people who need them will get them. In theory, anyway...


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

thank goodness other people are addictted, too! ok, maybe that's not the best thing to say, but i'm stuck in the same boat and i've only got my firs gym badge. D: all i do is catch pokemon and trade them. the excitement and unknown of what pokemon i'm going to get is really addictive!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Oct 21, 2013)

Wonder Trade is were all my unwanted catches from the Friend Safari go.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't do it that much because I keep getting common Pokemon like Bunnelby and Flabebe. :c


----------



## joku_muko (Oct 21, 2013)

I try and trade extras I have, but I usually only get Bunnelby or something stupid. Once got a Froakie, but the name ruined it.


----------



## sweetfire (Oct 21, 2013)

Wonder trading is too addicting, best concept ever haha. It's like a pokemon gachapon <3


----------



## Farobi (Oct 21, 2013)

The Japanese are in the same timezone as me -.-

Pikachus... Pikachus everywhere.

Though i did get a Noibat once from a Japanese, which is neat.


----------



## spamurai (Oct 22, 2013)

Farobi said:


> The Japanese are in the same timezone as me -.-
> 
> Pikachus... Pikachus everywhere.
> 
> Though i did get a Noibat once from a Japanese, which is neat.



I got a Japanese pikachu, I thought it was cute because it kept the japanese name xD

I've recently got a Lv 58 Druddigon and a Lv 46 Golem too which is sweet!
Also got a Lv 1 Fennekin. Glad I started with Chespin now xD


----------



## Thunder (Oct 22, 2013)

Those of you who wondertrade Luvdiscs and Bunnelbys should be ashamed of themselves. _Ashamed._


----------



## Micah (Oct 22, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Those of you who wondertrade Luvdiscs and Bunnelbys should be ashamed of themselves. _Ashamed._


Luvdisc's without Heart Scales, of course.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 22, 2013)

I just trade whatever crappy Pokemon they give me lol. The best I got was a Larvesta, which I probably will just trade it away.


----------



## Dr J (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a japanese named Trevenant that I got off Wifi[though it doesn't have a japanese marking beside it's name. How is that possible..? somebody out there wonder trading eggs away..?


----------



## gabriursa (Oct 22, 2013)

Best one I got was a Japanese Scyther Adamant with me giving out a level 1 Axew haha. I needed it for Scizor.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 22, 2013)

i got a froakie with protean!

i traded a lot of level 50 dittos from pokemon-town or whatever.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay I got a Froakie!!! Gonna breed it because it doesn't have a nickname. Then I'll probably trade it away again so someone will be happy.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a nice way to get rid of spares when breeding, I suppose. I've been firing off a few spare Ralts I had on hand since I've been trying to get a full set of Synchronisers, but the only mildly interesting thing I got was a non-Speed Boost Torchic.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 23, 2013)

I traded away my Riolu and only got another Flabebe.


----------



## Music_123 (Oct 23, 2013)

the best thing i got was a  Japanese dedenne,i traded a larvesta i found


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Oct 23, 2013)

I get bored sometimes and trade the Pokemon I get. I got some pretty good pokemon that helped me Bulldoze those in the way. (Golem, Gurdurr, which turned into Conkeldurr) I actually think the person who have me the Gurdurr, wanted him back, but my settings were too high to trade with me. (Only friends can..) His status was 'Someone stole him.'.


----------



## Bui (Oct 23, 2013)

I bred a ton of Fennekin and gave them all away through Wonder Trade. I got a lot of Weedle and scatterbugs that way, but I just threw those back in until I got something different.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Oct 23, 2013)

skweegee said:


> I bred a ton of Fennekin and gave them all away through Wonder Trade. I got a lot of Weedle and scatterbugs that way, but I just threw those back in until I got something different.


I can NEVER be bothered breeding, I have a few eevee eggs, sad you can't give them too.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> People give good pokemon like starters away because they are breeding either for a specific ability or for a shiny.



Oh,cool!! I didn't know you could breed them.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 23, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> Oh,cool!! I didn't know you could breed them.



Neither did I, but I never knew about Wonder Trade, I think I'll have to investigate this...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 23, 2013)

I just cycle through wonder trades till i get something good
Like, if i put in a pikachu and got out a weedle, I'd put the weedle back in and get something else etc
I got a squirtle and charmander by doing this.


----------



## Venn (Oct 23, 2013)

I haven't done a wonder trade yet :/


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Oct 23, 2013)

I became addicted after receiving Bulbasaur and Fennekin from it. If I could get a Chespin and Squirtle, that'd be awesome. 

Also received a Goomy with Pok?rus this morning.


----------



## Micah (Oct 23, 2013)

Klauser_Bateson said:


> I became addicted after receiving Bulbasaur and Fennekin from it. If I could get a Chespin and Squirtle, that'd be awesome.
> 
> Also received a Goomy with Pok?rus this morning.


I got my Chespin and Squirtle by trading basic exclusive Pokemon on the GTS.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 23, 2013)

Heads up to anyone currently wondertrading, I'm about to throw in a bunch of froakie, fennekin and zorua


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm semi-addicted. I gave away like two boxes of Amaura and got decent pokemon and later today and tomorrow I'm wonder trading Solar Power and Blaze Charmanders. It's fun to finding out what you'll get in return.


----------



## Micah (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I just got a Larvesta for a Caterpie. 0_0


----------



## Venn (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh... I just got a Level 48 Zoroark for a Level 8 Budew...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2013)

Wonder trade seems cool! I'll try it to get a TOTODILE


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, found it!  I traded my freshly caught level 10 low health Skiddo for a level 25 birdy thing, cannot remember it's name.  Feel a little bad about it, but I can see that it is going to be a fun thing to use!


----------



## Hina (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah I love this! Now I can get more Pok?mons without having to deal with people to set up a trade.
The first thing I got was a Fletchling called LOSER... I just traded that again and within 20 trades I got a gengar, ditto, eevee, fennekin and absol with the nature I wanted. So thanks to the wondertrade my pre-planned Pok?mon team is almost complete while I still have only 1 badge


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 26, 2013)

Traded Charmanders yesterday and the best pokemon I got out of was a Steelix lv 63 with a Metal Coat!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 26, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> Wonder trade seems cool! I'll try it to get a TOTODILE



Sorry to disappoint you, but according to serebii.net totodile isn't obtainable in this game, so you'll have to wait until transfrering is possible.


----------



## Touko (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, most of my trades were good ones. Some of them ended up trading the same pokemon over xD (Like pikachu for pikachu)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 26, 2013)

Got a shiny panpour off wonder trade
Also got a technician scyther adamant
Level 1 mawile
Smoochum
Wish Pichu
Level 70 sylveon
A bunch of starters
Eevee's
Japanese ditto
And tons of bunnelby's


----------



## Dr J (Oct 26, 2013)

I've pulled all of the starters off wonder trade so far(1st and 6th gen ones anyway). Didn't even have to breed mine for trading. Not that there's any demand for them anyway, only thing people seem interested in currently is perfect IV pokemon[or shinies].


----------



## Farobi (Oct 27, 2013)

to anyone who wonder trades: do not ever put up crappy early-game pokemons in there. just release them from your pc, we need a decline in them really.


----------



## Animedan (Oct 27, 2013)

Traded a caterpie and got a metapod XD


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 27, 2013)

LOL just discovered this tonight and I just received my eighth badge xD My very first wonder trade yielded a fennekin and I chose chespin  I also got an Illumise called "Mcd*kburger" (without the sensor in the name tho ) and it made me laugh pretty hard xD not trading it to anyone though in case it makes someone upset. Just going to release it (Or secretly keep it as a joke xP)

Anyway, I also got a lvl 30 abra and thought it would be cool to get an alakazam  Other than that though, just junk. :/ still fun though!


----------



## Cyote (Oct 28, 2013)

Wonder trade's awesome. All those Furfrous that I would normally release (breeding for shiney) get wondertraded. Most of the time I get junk, but sometimes I get good stuff. I've gotten like 5 charmanders off it.


----------



## Dr J (Oct 29, 2013)

I seem to be getting a lot of fennekins off it the last couple nights.. sending them back off again, of course. I've got a female and a male already for breeding. Don't need more of the fuzzballs hanging around. ...I'm also seeing eevees... and I'm still mad at eevee....


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 31, 2013)

I've just been on a wonder trading spree, these are the ones I will be keeping:
• Lairon, level 45, female, Japanese
• Croagunk, level 12, male, Japanese
• Shelmet, level 1, male, Japanese
• Honedge, level 1, female, Japanese
• Dunsparce, level 7, male, Japanese
• Lotad, level 1, male, Japanese
• Stunfisk, level 31, female, Japanese
• Noibat, level 30, female.

For some reason I am almost always paired up with Japanese players, I'm planning on using these bad boys/girls (Not Noibat though) for masuda method shinies.


----------



## unravel (Oct 31, 2013)

Is just me or Japanese people are greedy? Lol I'm just kidding because they give lvl 1-5 zzz
Oh in wonder trade I catch lots of Caterpies and trade it away till I got a good Pokemon (Well... Ahem it's not a scam Wonder Trade is for fun) xD


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 31, 2013)

Did my first round of Wonder Trading ever, and the most noteworthy results were:
Lv. 1 Japanese Clauncher
Lv. 1 Japanese Mawile
Lv. 7 Spanish Farfetch'd


----------



## Farobi (Oct 31, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Is just me or Japanese people are greedy? Lol I'm just kidding because they give lvl 1-5 zzz
> Oh in wonder trade I catch lots of Caterpies and trade it away till I got a good Pokemon (Well... Ahem it's not a scam Wonder Trade is for fun) xD



well youre doing the same thing haha


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2013)

Sometimes I spent days just doing wonder trade and hardly moving ahead with the story  I feel guilty giving away common pokes, so I save babies that I've bred and use spares for trades. It gets a little tiresome receiving weedles for aerodactyls but that's the way it goes sometimes I guess. Best thing I've gotten in wonder trade is a baby sneasel with 6 perfect IVS  best thing over GTS was a japanese Inkay with 4 perfect IVs.


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 1, 2013)

jessie1602 said:


> Sometimes I spent days just doing wonder trade and hardly moving ahead with the story  I feel guilty giving away common pokes, so I save babies that I've bred and use spares for trades. It gets a little tiresome receiving weedles for aerodactyls but that's the way it goes sometimes I guess. Best thing I've gotten in wonder trade is a baby sneasel with 6 perfect IVS  best thing over GTS was a japanese Inkay with 4 perfect IVs.



envious. never gotten good IVs from wonder trade.. ever


----------



## Dr J (Nov 1, 2013)

I picked up a spanish riolu last night from wonder trade. Haven't checked on his IVs yet though. Wish you could tell by looking if they have perfect IVs or not.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 1, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> I picked up a spanish riolu last night from wonder trade. Haven't checked on his IVs yet though. Wish you could tell by looking if they have perfect IVs or not.



I second this. Who votes for a petition!  jk


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 2, 2013)

Just wonder traded a bunch, here's what I gots-

Skorupi lv. 30, Torchic lv. 1, (SPA) Trevenant lv.25, (JPN) Mienfoo lv.15, Squirtle lv.1, Accelgor lv.30, (JPN) Foongus lv.35, Druddigon lv.36, 2 JPN Froakies w/protean, JPN Goomy lv.31, SPN Torchic lv.11, JPN Vivillon, GER Scatterbug


----------



## ChisanaAoi (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a Love/Hate relationship with Wonder Trade. I've been breeding my starters and sending them through once they're hatched, but I hate when I get a weedle or something after sending through a Chespin. And I feel bad sending the Weedle back through. Though I have gotten a Froakie Charmander and Torchic from there so its not always bad.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm collecting dittos, so I get insanely happy when I get international dittos :3

I found a level 1 charmander with outrage on it :3

Still waiting on getting pokemon with hidden abilities from it


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 3, 2013)

traded my haunter and got an oddish.

an oddish.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 3, 2013)

I always release bad mons I receive. No use sending back awful mons. I iv breed Pokemon a lot so i guess there isnt much of a shortage in my tradeables anyway.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 3, 2013)

I used to just put bad mons back in, but now I just release them. We need to reduce the amount of weedles circulating wonder trade, not increase them...


----------



## Chessa (Nov 3, 2013)

I love wonder trade! And I'm hoping to get a ditto but no luck so far


----------



## Khiara (Nov 3, 2013)

I give my best to only give good pokemon in wonder trade. I had some female fennekins with modest nature to give away. Also I once gave away a shiny magikarp and got a japanese jigglypuff for it, haha.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 3, 2013)

Khiara, I have a female fennekin with a modest nature from wonder trade.  What's your trainer name?


----------



## Khiara (Nov 3, 2013)

@mariop467: I have a male trainer named Niko. c:


----------



## ChisanaAoi (Nov 3, 2013)

If I'm going to send a pokemon back through I tend to give it some kind of item to go with it, just because if not I feel bad sending a common pokemon.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

I sent a dugtrio and got one back in return. What are the odds?


----------



## Chromie (Nov 5, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I sent a dugtrio and got one back in return. What are the odds?



3,720 to 1.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 5, 2013)

I was amazed when I got a wish Eevee, but I guess it just wasn't the right nature for someone.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

I was filled with joy when I got a Duskull and a Vulpix on wonder trade, but now all I get is Caterpie and male Combee  I've sent a lot of Eevee and Rufflet.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2013)

Dizzle said:


> I was filled with joy when I got a Duskull and a Vulpix on wonder trade, but now all I get is Caterpie and male Combee  I've sent a lot of Eevee and Rufflet.



I know what you mean, I've been getting endless weedles and fletchlings in exchange for my baby aerodactyls with 3+ perfect IVS!!! But it's all worthwhile when you finally get something ace in return ^_^ today I got a timid noibat with 5 perfect IVS.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2013)

I love wonder trade. It seems that I get pretty awesome Pokemon, too!


----------



## Qualeo (Nov 6, 2013)

Wonder trade is awesome. I get all sorts of things from it. It's especially a good place to dump all my excess Pokemon in my shiny hunts XD


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 6, 2013)

Theory: Wondertrade exists outside of our Universe, and is therefore not bound to our temporal laws.  A Pok?mon sent from May of 2014 can feasibly be received in November of 2013.  A checklist makes sure that you do not get your own Pok?mon from any point in time back.  In this land not bound by our temporal laws, all wonder trades happened at the exact same time (in a land that does not have time to begin with).


----------



## Farobi (Nov 7, 2013)

I got a 31/31/x31/31/31 Hasty Absol from Wonder Trade.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been dumping in a bunch of scatterbug, so people can get m vivillon form (which is garden btw)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was once on the receiving end of a Zygarde. Seems legit, level 70, dusk ball, caught a Terminus Cave. And all I gave him was a Marill.

Edit: IV tests come out positive for hacking. 

Double Edit: They are now double positive for hacking. Psypoke and MetalKid are saying invalid. This sucks, but I should have expected this anyway. Releasing Pok?mon now. It's sad, but it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 7, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> I was once on the receiving end of a Zygarde. Seems legit, level 70, dusk ball, caught a Terminus Cave. And all I gave him was a Marill.
> 
> Edit: IV tests come out positive for hacking.
> 
> Double Edit: They are now double positive for hacking. Psypoke and MetalKid are saying invalid. This sucks, but I should have expected this anyway. Releasing Pok?mon now. It's sad, but it's the right thing to do.



IV tests are not really worth testing anymore. The IV "system" is easier to "cheat" now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah got this awesome Golem.. Level late-50s before. I was way people you are giving those away xD


----------



## Farobi (Nov 9, 2013)

I like Wonder Trade now. The decrease of wild Pokemon and the increase of "spitbacks" is a good step


----------



## violetneko (Nov 9, 2013)

My friend got a Steelix from someone. My biggest ones have been Pangoro and a Protean Froakie. It's addicting, though!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 10, 2013)

I've gotten a bunch of neat things from Wonder Trade including 2 Ditto--one Japanese and one English. I'd like to use Wonder Trade more, but I always end up feeling bad if I get something really good when I throw out something not too great (usually whatever I got back from someone after sending out something nice). I try to send out nice things, but I usually just keep putting up what I got if I don't need it for someone who can enjoy it more--though, some things are pretty bad.

I still feel bad for the Jigglypuff I got with a terrible nickname--so terrible of a nickname, I didn't dare put it back up.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have been giving out the rarer Friend Safari Pok?mon and trade evolution Pok?mon, and have mainly been getting Fletchlings and Caterpies from Japanese players... I did get a Protein Froakie from a French player, and a female Eevee from a US player, though. I did get a Korean Weedle, once, which was cool. It added an extra language to the Pokedex.

I don't think that I have received anything good from a Japanese player on wonder Trade, though.


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 10, 2013)

if you want a baby chespin, nows your chance
ive gotten some great pulls from wonder trade, i have a baby scyther with a perfect iv in attack


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 10, 2013)

I love Wonder Trade, especially when I get a foreign Pokemon. I have a few Japanese, Spanish, and German Pokemon in storage in case I want to try for shinies later using the Masuda Method!

Also, the Poke Miles you get from Wonder Trading are useful too for getting cool items like Rare Candies!


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 10, 2013)

I am loving Wonder Trade.  Got some great stuff from it, including a Japanese Ditto, various starters (but where are all the Squirtles and Bulbasaurs?  I've had more than a dozen Charmanders), Zoroark, Golurk, two Archen (one of which is now Archeops), a ton of Eevees, Y exclusives and other good stuff.  And a lot of Weedle, Caterpie, Bunnelby, Fletchling, Pikachu, Ralts...  I'm now releasing everything I consider to be too common, or with a bad name (I've had TWO Electrike and a Mawile with really awful names I wouldn't want an 8 year old to see).  I've put in 60 Eevee, 30 Amaura, 30 Fennekin, 60 Charmander, 28 Larvitar, 30 Dratini among others (breeding for shinies and mostly failing).  A lot of these have been infected with Pokerus.

Am about to put up 30 Wooper, and currently training up 60 Abra to Kadabra, giving them Pokerus at the same time.  Next will be a couple of boxes of Gastly, trained up to Haunter so they evolve at trade.  I don't really care if I get Fletchling for most, because the occasional gem is worth the dross.  Plus I actually like releasing bad Pokemon.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 13, 2013)

Catching a bunch of level 19-20 Eevees to Wonder Trade away. I've caught at least one female so far as well that I will throw into Wonder Trade as well. I'll post again when I start throwing them out there.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

7 male Eevees and one female Eevee about to go out via Wonder Trade. Starting in just a couple of minutes. The female will go last. 

I actually caught two females, but I'm keeping one for a breeding pair.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's the results

For the seven males I received
Level 58 German Ariados
Level 4 Pidgey (getting released)
Level 1 Female Charmander
Level 1 Japanese Beldum (Is that even available in X+Y? Thinking it might be hacked.)
Level 20 Male Japanese Lileep
Level 20 female Vanillite
Level 6 male Azurill


And for the female, I received

Level 36 male Pumpkaboo that evolved into Gourgeist.

All in all not bad.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

Beldum can be bred by Metang, which is found at the Friend Safari.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Beldum can be bred by Metang, which is found at the Friend Safari.


Oh darn it! I released it thinking it was hacked.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> Oh darn it! I released it thinking it was hacked.



I got a potentially hacked shiny mon through Wonder Trade but I'm still keeping it 

The only thing I'm afraid of in WT are the "bad eggs"


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 14, 2013)

I had been training baby Gastly up to Haunter level (and giving them Pokerus at the same time) for Wonder Trading, started with 90 of them but it was taking so long, and I was getting such dross back, that last night I gave up and threw the last 30 or so in without levelling them up first.  I'd done around 800 Wonder Trades in total at this point, and had never seen either a Squirtle or a Bulbasaur, but had loads of Charmanders.  Last night I hit pay dirt.  A level 1, Japanese, male Bulbasaur.  With Giga Drain.  And 4 perfect IVs.  Wish I'd sent something better now... although I did give the trader a Nice and a bunch of O Powers.  Baby Bulbasaur is now sitting in Day Care holding a Destiny Knot and merrily making eggs with my locally-caught Ditto.

And...  My first shiny caught in the wild!  I'd managed to breed a couple of shiny Larvitar but I have been playing since Yellow and never seen a wild shiny.  Was checking out the Friend Safari and out popped a shiny Sandile.  Thanks, MrAnimorie


----------



## Mentlegen (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't forget to check the Pokemon lottery once a day, with all the different pokeid's you collect trough wonder trade, it greatly increases your chance of getting that masterball!


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

What's the point of giving "Nice" to people?


----------



## unravel (Nov 14, 2013)

Farobi said:


> What's the point of giving "Nice" to people?



Yeah because Farobi keeps spamming nice what is that for?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 14, 2013)

I use it like a "Wow, thanks!" for people who've sent something good over WT.  I think it might be meant as a rating system of sorts, kind of like the WiFi rating on here but less formal (and with no possibility to add a negative rating).  If some passer by wants to trade or battle, check their Nice count.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm about to Wonder Trade off my most recent 30 non shiny Ralts that I have bred. Results to come when done.


----------



## Halycon (Nov 17, 2013)

I got an egg through Wonder Trade. I don't think it's possible, how do you do it?


Spoiler









"dont mind my shadow"


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 17, 2013)

you might want to quarantine that egg and not touch it or anything in the box it landed in....

edit: that actually scared me out of wanting to wonder trade


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

I haven't tried it. But whatever I guess it's true...


----------



## Isabella (Nov 17, 2013)

all i ever get from wonder trades are pokemon that people breed with a bad natures, sometimes not so good ivs.
i've gotten a decent amount of good pokemon though! and it's reallyy addicting


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

THIS!!! I guess I won't use wonder trade in awhile :/



Halycon said:


> I got an egg through Wonder Trade. I don't think it's possible, how do you do it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Farobi (Nov 17, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> THIS!!! I guess I won't use wonder trade in awhile :/



I find it funny that your name is Aubrey too. :L


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I find it funny that your name is Aubrey too. :L



Yeah "That awkward moment" I know a lot of people thinks that I'm a guy (I think) |D


----------



## reyy (Nov 17, 2013)

omf
DONT TOUCH THE EGG, ITS A BAD EGG
IT'LL CRASH YOUR GAME AND KILL YOUR POKEMON IF YOU TRY TO HATCH IT

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a fem combee with pokerus once, and I got a japenese froakie and a japanese rotom once


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 17, 2013)

In the past 30 minutes i have got _*8 *_ralts with what I assume are 3 perfect IVs (they're marked off, but i can't check with the dude because I'm not at kiloude yet)
All just from throwing in a bunch of froakie that i had lying in a box


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> omf
> DONT TOUCH THE EGG, ITS A BAD EGG
> IT'LL CRASH YOUR GAME AND KILL YOUR POKEMON IF YOU TRY TO HATCH IT



Hmm I have a egg genuine... I will try wonder trade it...


----------



## Farobi (Nov 17, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Hmm I have a egg genuine... I will try wonder trade it...



It's impossible.


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> It's impossible.



Really?


----------



## Farobi (Nov 17, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Really?



Yeah. That's why people are freaking out with the Egg in wonder trade.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 17, 2013)

as julia said


its  a bad egg , do NOT touch it under any circumstances


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> I was once on the receiving end of a Zygarde. Seems legit, level 70, dusk ball, caught a Terminus Cave. And all I gave him was a Marill.
> 
> Edit: IV tests come out positive for hacking.
> 
> Double Edit: They are now double positive for hacking. Psypoke and MetalKid are saying invalid. This sucks, but I should have expected this anyway. Releasing Pok?mon now. It's sad, but it's the right thing to do.



I'm pretty sure that it was legit, main reason being because so far pre sure the game cant be hacked. And I tried to calculate IV's of my inkay on psypoke (which I got from the friend safari), but got 'invalid' because I'm 99% sure it hasn't been updated with 6th gen yet.

Also what does the status page of the egg that person received say?


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

I do have a question we can trade as in TRADE eggs right?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 17, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I do have a question we can trade as in TRADE eggs right?



Yes, trading eggs is possible, just not wondertrading eggs.


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Yes, trading eggs is possible, just not wondertrading eggs.



I wonder why that why you can't wonder trade the eggs... Though that picture is awkward because my name is Aubrey.... Friken coincidence and no thats no me duh.  I' am a good trader I sometimes do giveaways in animal crossing zzz

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Not me


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2013)

So is that egg a bad egg from the wondertrade or not?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 17, 2013)

It's gotta be a bad egg, Must be  a bad egg , I tested it once and it told me " You cant trade eggs!" , I tried trading with a friend and it was a-okay

Going to send off some pokes later :>


----------



## unravel (Nov 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> So is that egg a bad egg from the wondertrade or not?


Lol he did =w=;



Halycon said:


> I got an egg through Wonder Trade. I don't think it's possible, how do you do it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2013)

i still want to see the status screen of the egg, though


----------



## Farobi (Nov 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> i still want to see the status screen of the egg, though



Agreed. the guy might just be pulling a sick prank to fool those who want to wonder trade =.=

- - - Post Merge - - -

he could've just got an egg through normal trade for instance (_it is possible_)


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 18, 2013)

I have some legit eggs right now, I'm going to try and WT one of them to see what happens.

EDIT: It said I can not trade an egg via WT. That egg has to be bad in some way.


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> I have some legit eggs right now, I'm going to try and WT one of them to see what happens.
> 
> EDIT: It said I can not trade an egg via WT. That egg has to be bad in some way.



it's not that i dont believe the person, but like farobi said, it could easily be an egg they got from a regular trade, and just saying they got it from wonder trade to scare people off.

I'm pretty sure that bag eggs are actually called "bad eggs" (at least i'm pretty sure that's what they were called in previous games) and the picture just says "Aubery sent over egg", there's no real proof that the egg came off the wonder trade, apart from the OP's claim.


----------



## Touko (Nov 18, 2013)

Now I'm addicted, lately there are more better Pokemon being dumped in (protean Froakie!)
Earning poke miles at the same time is also awesome


----------



## unravel (Nov 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> it's not that i dont believe the person, but like farobi said, it could easily be an egg they got from a regular trade, and just saying they got it from wonder trade to scare people off.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that bag eggs are actually called "bad eggs" (at least i'm pretty sure that's what they were called in previous games) and the picture just says "*Aubrey* sent over egg", there's no real proof that the egg came off the wonder trade, apart from the OP's claim.




Its weird ewe I wish my name is not Aubrey...
And if he has no proof that the egg is from WT well played sir thank you for trolling us... What if he didnt take a picture the WT status? ewe
pokemon X and Y is already hacked (rumor) so not sure yet =w=

- - - Post Merge - - -

*status of the egg I mean.


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2013)

Well best thing to do it wait for them to come back here (if they ever do)


----------



## unravel (Nov 18, 2013)

I dunno if I should WT or not... :/
Proof or no proof stil... I don't wanna experience this...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got 2 German Bulbasaur in a row from 2 different people but they had the same OT, what a coincidence...


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got one of my Honedges back from someone in Germany I'd never traded with before.  Think I'll give up shiny breeding them now ;-)


----------



## Farobi (Feb 5, 2014)

I wonder traded away my extra Cleffas and I got a Camperupt in return. It didn't seem all too bad, but what creeped me was the fact that it had the HM move Strength. As far as I know you can't Wonder Trade away a Pokemon that currently knows an HM move. I tried to send it back to Wonder Trade and I was restricted in doing it. I released it, and it sucks because Camerupt is one of my favorite Pokemon ;~;


----------



## unravel (Feb 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I wonder traded away my extra Cleffas and I got a Camperupt in return. It didn't seem all too bad, but what creeped me was the fact that it had the HM move Strength. As far as I know you can't Wonder Trade away a Pokemon that currently knows an HM move. I tried to send it back to Wonder Trade and I was restricted in doing it. I released it, and it sucks because Camerupt is one of my favorite Pokemon ;~;



Hack pokemon? Cool
bad egg? Rip

that ugly volcano freak


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm kinda addicted I keep getting starters from other games


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2014)

I've done a lot of Wonder Trading. I've gotten things like Starters, useless Pokemon, and even Pokemon that evolve right after the trade. Oh, also Starters with hidden abilities. at one point, I was only Wonder Trading Munnas, but then I ran out of them.


----------



## CM Mark (Feb 5, 2014)

I think I am going to breed some Phiones soon and Wonder Trade them away.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 6, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I wonder traded away my extra Cleffas and I got a Camperupt in return. It didn't seem all too bad, but what creeped me was the fact that it had the HM move Strength. As far as I know you can't Wonder Trade away a Pokemon that currently knows an HM move. I tried to send it back to Wonder Trade and I was restricted in doing it. I released it, and it sucks because Camerupt is one of my favorite Pokemon ;~;



I think you can trade them away from the box if they have HMs. Or if you have more than one with that HM in your party.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 6, 2014)

I contracted HIV through wonder trade 



i mean pokerus


----------



## Myuz (Feb 6, 2014)

I generally WonderTrade 4-5IV Eevees every other day. I want to make Wondertrading better so I would release the common Pokemon 0-2IVs. I sure am addicted, but I mean... it's enjoyable. I was meaning to WT Espeons, Leafeons, Umbreons, and Sylveons, once I got perfect spreads on them. It's a lot of fun~!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I contracted HIV through wonder trade
> 
> 
> 
> i mean pokerus


LMAO


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 13, 2014)

I haven't been WTing recently, but I will say I will do that when I get some Pokemon to be bred with perfect IVs. That reminds me, I have a pair of perfect IV breeding Larvestas.


----------



## Rachajam (Feb 17, 2014)

I wasn't sure about Wonder Trade at first but I have actually got some good Pokemon out of it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 17, 2014)

Yesterday I gave out a 5IV'd Level 1 Modest Espurr and my Shiny Floatzel.

Ofcourse I got bad Pokemon in return but hey, that's what Wonder trade's for.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 19, 2014)

I used to be serious addicted to Wonder Trade. It might have been as bad as my Uncle's gambling addiction...
I haven't used it in a while, but when I start doing the Masuda Method for a shiny Amaura, I will probably use it a lot more to get rid of the normal Amauras.


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 22, 2014)

Been wonder trading away 5-6IV Mawile, shiny breeding, and I notice that there are more Pichu going around in the WT. Out of two boxes and a half, I have gotten 5 Pichu. I normally get more Froakie and Charmander.


----------



## CainWolf (May 14, 2014)

I like to wondertrade away all my extra iv bred pokemon, I'm trying to masuda method this french 5iv adamant hawlucha (hooray, I found the one person who wasn't lying about the iv to get a rayquaza) with my 6iv hawlucha so I wind up with a ton of adamant 4-5 iv hawluchas.

A lot of people complain about getting trash on wondertrade but I go in hoping for lame pokemon just so I can release them from the endless cycle of "Ah man, bidoofs are so lame... Why can't people trade anything good? *retrade*"


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 14, 2014)

I got a shiny protean froakie named "♥︎" for valentines day, so i use it all the time ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## Javocado (May 14, 2014)

Coolest thing I've ever gotten was a Chikorita before PokeBank was out :3


----------



## aetherene (May 14, 2014)

I've gotten some great pokemon from WT. I got some starters and then Omanyte and Kabuto, which was good cause I have X and can't get them without a transfer. But one of the best things I got was a level 100 shiny Victreebel. Whaaaaaat.


----------



## Ricardo (May 15, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> I like to wondertrade away all my extra iv bred pokemon, I'm trying to masuda method this french 5iv adamant hawlucha (hooray, I found the one person who wasn't lying about the iv to get a rayquaza) with my 6iv hawlucha so I wind up with a ton of adamant 4-5 iv hawluchas.
> 
> A lot of people complain about getting trash on wondertrade but I go in hoping for lame pokemon just so I can release them from the endless cycle of "Ah man, bidoofs are so lame... Why can't people trade anything good? *retrade*"



I do the exact same thing. 
Back when I had lots of boxes empty and people wondertraded good stuff, I would keep all level 1 pokes. But now that the era has passed and my boxes are full, I release all wondertrade pokemon to make room for the next batch of babies. Heck even my message is "WT Gbge Disposal" because I practrically help clean up wondertrade a little.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aetherene said:


> I've gotten some great pokemon from WT. I got some starters and then Omanyte and Kabuto, which was good cause I have X and can't get them without a transfer. But one of the best things I got was a level 100 shiny Victreebel. Whaaaaaat.



Yesterday i got a shiny Level 100 Breloom and I released it on purpose XD


----------



## MayorSaki (May 15, 2014)

Not really, I'm not using it very much anymore. It annoys me that I'm giving a cool pokes there and I'm getting back Honedge or Bidoof or something lamey like that. Sometimes you can get cool stuff as well like Scatterbugs or female starters, but not too often though..


----------



## jolokia (May 15, 2014)

Oh hey, didn't see this thread before. I like wondertrade. I dump 4iv+ breeding spitbacks and I have about 50k pokemiles from just that lol. The vast majority of stuff I see is wild-caught scrubs (if you're the sort of person who sends out lv2 wild-caught fletchlings I hope you step on a lego) but sometimes there's a nice surprise! It kind of depends when you use it as to whether you get anything nice back: I've noticed that I rarely get anything other than crap when the Americans are online, but Japanese players are commonly throwing out 5iv spitbacks. 

I've had two shinies so far, both friend safari stuff (Electrode and Yanakkie, the grass monkey, don't know English name offhand), and a lot of nice 5IV stuff that I've trained up to use, along with lots of miscellaneous scrubs that I kept because they had funny names.


----------

